# In SMS Falle getappt



## hanness (8 April 2007)

Hallo,

meiner Schwester (Studentin, 21 Jahre) ist ein folgenschwerer Irrtum passiert.
Sie hat sich bei zully-media GmbH zu einem 14tätigem SMS Service angemeldet. Natürlich ist sie darauf reingefallen und hat innerhalb der 14 tätigen Testfrist den Vertrag nicht gekündigt. Ihr war nicht klar, dass Sie damit einen gültigen Vertrag  über 24 Monate eingeht. Jetzt hat Sie die Rechnung über 96 Euro erhalten. Sie ist jetzt in Frankreich und daher hat sie mich gebeten, dass ich mir das anschaue.
Ich Frage jetzt euch, was ich ihr raten soll. Also ich sehe nicht viele Chancen, dass Sie aus dem Vertrag rauskommt.

Im Mail, dass Sie am Anfang mit Ihren Zugangsdaten erhalten hat, steht eindeutig folgendes:

********************************************


> Widerrufsbelehrung:
> Der Kunde kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13BGB ist, die Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform
> (z. B. Brief, Fax oder Mail) widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt
> dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige
> ...


Wie soll sie in diesem Fall jetzt vorgehen.
Also die Rechnung hat sie am 06.04.07 um 00:00 Uhr per Mail bekommen. Die Zahlungsfrist ist jetzt 7 Tage. Ist es am besten man bezahlt sofort.

Oder soll sie noch eine Kündigung per Mail hinschicken, obwohl die 14 Tage schon abgelaufen sind. Wie soll man da argumentieren um vielleicht doch noch eine Aufhebung es Vertrages zu erreichen.


Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

_Es existiert schon ein Thread über diese SMS-Seiten: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957
Bitte dort einlesen. Weitere Infos zu diesen Seiten:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/
Bei weiteren Fragen bitte in dem ersten der von mir genannten Threads posten. Einzelberatung ist aber wegen des in Deutschland geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht erlaubt. MOD/BR_


----------

